# Tips on using DNP during rest days



## bubbersapr (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm thinking of using dnp during my rest days which is once every 3 days, maybe Its better to start with 100mg then moving up to 250mg once every 3 days, any thoughts on this?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

bubbersapr said:


> I'm thinking of using dnp during my rest days which is once every 3 days, maybe Its better to start with 100mg then moving up to 250mg once every 3 days, any thoughts on this?


Hey there, welcome to the underground. I see that this is your first post. 

Would you mind going to the new member introduction sub-forum and posting an introduction thread? We're a close knit community here, and a lot of guys won't reply to new users who haven't made an introduction.

When you post, just tell us a little about yourself... I.e. your training history, current stats (height, weight, estimated body fat %), and your short term as well as your long term goals. You're welcome to share more.thsn that if you want too.

Once you make an introduction, some of our resident DNP experts and experienced members will chime in.

Thank you, and welcome to the underground.


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 15, 2021)

What is your intention with this strategy?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 15, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> What is your intention with this strategy?


Let's see if he makes an introduction post first... I think everyone is thinking the same thing about this strategy 😅


----------



## flenser (Dec 7, 2021)

I was thinking it would be cool if DNP worked that way : )


----------



## flenser (Dec 7, 2021)

flenser said:


> I was thinking it would be cool if DNP worked that way : )


Hmm, I posted than on Sept 15th, not today.


----------

